# No communication with modem



## krish (Nov 30, 2004)

Hi Guys, I've come across a problem which many of my friends also have experienced but no one knows the remedy. What happens is your system is running fine and one day you connect to the internet through dial-up and when you enter a url in ur browser & press enter, an error comes which, in IE says, "Could not open the search page" & in Firefox, Address not found or something like that. The line is connected fine and nothing works even messengers & all also don't work. 

Please help with this problem. It is experienced on both 98 & XP. No firewall is used. The only solution which we do right now is - format. please help


----------



## hitesh_hg (Nov 30, 2004)

quite simple..
1.either you are not connected to the net..
2.or net speed is toooooooooo slow for your browser to contact DNS of the site ..
3.*or there is some problem with java*

there is nothing you can do in case 2..you know what to do in case 1...and for case 3 simply reinstall java runtimes ( BTW JRE 1.5 is now out and was included in Digit Nov DVD)

Hitesh


----------



## dadhwalprince (Nov 30, 2004)

im also agree with my friend,, that there should be a problem of slow net speed ,,,, 
if it true thn check ur protocol setting 

Go to my computer > dial up Networking > Right Click on ur connection

click on server setting TAB

and make sure that u have checked ur all 3 protocol's check box in 

Allowed network protocols Section
2... there should be a java prob... do what hitesh said

happy surfing


----------



## krish (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for ur replies. The first case is definitely ruled out.

The second case of net speed being tooooo slow to resolve IP from DNS is also ruled out as I have Motorola SM56 modem.   This modem, with its driver, gives a utility which runs in the taskbar (near the clock) and it gives you the ACTUAL connected speed. The connection notification gives the speed with which the connection is connected initially (50,000 bps) but this utility gives the actual speed as it flickers time to time. Generally it is around 33,600 bps. This is the actual speed as when the speed shown here is very low then in turn the sites open slow. So the speed is not the culprit here. 

And for java. I've installed what you've asked. BTW what does Java has to do with the Messengers??? The messengers, Download Managers, anything which requests from net, can't connect. Please find the culprit.


----------



## klinux (Dec 1, 2004)

- check if modem has any conflict with other devices 
- change modem pci slot 
- run query modem and diagnosis in windows 
- did ur isp provide u with any particular ip address ???
- check phone line for disturbance or noises . usually if u have too many parallel connections 

try these basic to see if it works , else we can go into further troubleshooting .


----------



## krish (Dec 1, 2004)

Hi

Thanks for ur reply klinux

-check if modem has any conflict with other devices

->No conflict as it connects properly

- change modem pci slot

->no help

- run query modem and diagnosis in windows

->query modem gives proper results i.e. it makes query and shows the results, no faults

- did ur isp provide u with any particular ip address ???

->nope, I'm on dial up - no static ip

- check phone line for disturbance or noises . usually if u have too many parallel connections

->worked for a long time with the same line and suddenly stopped working one fine morning


----------



## klinux (Dec 1, 2004)

ok since it doesnt work in both 98 and xp it seems more interesting 

for 98 i used to 

- reinstall dial up networking and replace all dun files with sfc . long list and tedious work 
- for 98 there is an update dun14 something . u can download unofficial 98 service pack . might help
- remove unwanted communications addons from add/rem setup in control panel and keep dial up networking alone .
- control panel > network , remove unnecessary services or protocols 
- in the tool in tray for ur modem , there is an option for country if i remember correctly . i used to type in the wrong one and it gave errors . plus the correct com port . if i am not mistaken winmodems use com4 or above .
- have u checked updated drivers from motorola site 
- multiple instances of modem in device manager ??

in general for both xp , 98 

- clear the cmos 
- theres a utility to get "clean uninstall" of sm56 .
- which isp do u use ? have u tried alternative ones . 
- try using a friends modem in ur pc 
-while installing does it detect as a "pci communications device" or the exact name and model of the modem is given ?? . try to remove and install it from the popup u get as soon as u log into windows 
- no viruses ?? 
- look into msconfig and disable everything u dont need 

finally , any chance u have lighting strikes in ur area


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (Dec 1, 2004)

It is generaly due to the DNS resolution failure. Run etherreal and check it out.


----------

